# Bimmers.com Launches To Fill A Void In The Quality BMW Parts Market



## Ganders (Jun 11, 2014)

I tried to browse your site, but a popup requiring that I enter my email to receive your newsletter prevented me from seeing half of the webpage. Pretty ridiculous in my book. Hard pass.


----------



## ThatKasper (Jan 1, 2012)

Ganders said:


> I tried to browse your site, but a popup requiring that I enter my email to receive your newsletter prevented me from seeing half of the webpage. Pretty ridiculous in my book. Hard pass.


lol yeah that's annoying. I was able to minimize it by hitting the X but doesn't make a difference because everything on there is SOO BIIIG!! Even viewing the whole page only shows 2 items in the list & there's no way to filter on list type to show smaller images/descriptions, and nav in general is a nightmare. Whoever designed the thing is either a 1st time web page designer or a 112 yr old blind person. Def amateur hour over at ol' bimmers dot com.

Bottom line though is there aren't any cost savings there over every other OEM parts sellers (including direct from BMW themselves) so the whole exercise in launching this site was pointless anyway.


----------

